# New Spray Gun



## drywallsprayer (Feb 24, 2009)

I came across this online. Pretty cool looking gun. No idea if it works or not but it looks interesting if nothing else. Anybody use it before?

http://knockdowntexturetubes.com/index.html


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

I think they are full of you know what.knock down is not that hard to match, expecialy if you don,t look back.


----------



## drywallsprayer (Feb 24, 2009)

alltex said:


> I think they are full of you know what.knock down is not that hard to match, expecialy if you don,t look back.


I was referring to the spray gun head itself, not the process. It looks like it uses the same tips as a versatex gun that AST sent me pictures of one time. It seems like they machined a gun head to fit those tips that can be screwed onto a pole gun with minimal change. Not all that familiar with those guns personally though.


----------

